# New Husqvarna hand tools



## spike60 (Sep 4, 2014)

Husky has come out with a new line of "familiar" looking hand tools to compliment their traditional wood handle tools. Just got these in and thought I'd post some pics. Prices are comparable with that other brand which obviously provided some inspiration here. There are 2 multi purpose axes, 2 splitting axes, and a hatchet. The gray part of the handle has a soft touch feel to it. The metal impact shield near the head looks like a good idea. Cool stuff.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 4, 2014)

I will be look this up but figured I would ask anyways... What kind of warranty do they have, what weight are the splitting axes, how long are the handles? The one pictures is 70cm which is 27.5" and way too short for splitting in my book. I'd love to own a splitting axe similar to the X-27 but with more weight and same warranty and quality. Whats your impression of them, have you tried any of them? The S2800 appears to be the largest but lists for $99.99 on Husqvarnas site. Thats about $50 more than the X-27... ouch.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

Do we know for sure that they are made byFiskars, versus a copy?

Philbert


----------



## spike60 (Sep 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Do we know for sure that they are made byFiskars, versus a copy?
> 
> Philbert




Sorry guys, I did not mean to imply they were made by Fiskars. Just that it's kind of obvious what they were looking at when they came out with these. I'm pretty sure they are NOT made by Fiskars. Only says "made in EU" on the package.

And yeah, these are X25 length, not X27.

I've got more margin to play with on these so at least in my store, they'd be priced in Fiskars territory.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

How's the bigger splitting maul priced compared to these?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

I believe that Fiskars also makes the Gerber and other private label models. Would not be unreasonable for one, 300+ year old Scandinavian company to make stuff for another!

The differences in the handle near the head look interesting. 

Philbert


----------



## Marshy (Sep 4, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not mean to imply they were made by Fiskars. Just that it's kind of obvious what they were looking at when they came out with these. I'm pretty sure they are NOT made by Fiskars. Only says "made in EU" on the package.
> 
> And yeah, these are X25 length, not X27.
> 
> I've got more margin to play with on these so at least in my store, they'd be priced in Fiskars territory.


 
Good to know but without a 36" handle and a warranty like the Fiskar I would not be willing to invest in this product, thats just my reality. Doesnt mean its a bad product, I just have no use for it. Chances increase slightly if the handle was the same length and same weight but that warrante is really what has my sale, especially if everything else is equal to the X-27 (quality and productivity). Maybe the quality is good enough where it wont break anyways but I like knowing if it breaks while I'm slamming a 20" maple round that I can get a free replacement if it does...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not overly impressed with fiskars. I broke one getting a splitting wedge unstuck.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

Marshy said:


> . . without . . . a warranty like the Fiskar I would not be willing to invest in this product, . . . that warrante is really what has my sale . . . I like knowing if it breaks while I'm slamming a 20" maple round that I can get a free replacement . . . .



I agree. I like the performance of the Fiskars axes and mauls that I have. But that warranty is a strong sales point and confidence builder on a plastic/composite handled striking tool.

Philbert


----------



## spike60 (Sep 4, 2014)

You guys who went to the website know more about them than I do. 

I saw them in the system the other day and ordered a couple to see what they looked like. They look to be well made tools, but I still prefer the old style hand forged/wood handle tools they have. Although I know they are popular here, I've never really liked the Fiskars stuff myself, so I'll no doubt feel the same way about these.


----------



## Jutt (Sep 4, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Sorry guys, I did not mean to imply they were made by Fiskars. Just that it's kind of obvious what they were looking at when they came out with these. I'm pretty sure they are NOT made by Fiskars. Only says "made in EU" on the package.
> 
> And yeah, these are X25 length, not X27.
> 
> I've got more margin to play with on these so at least in my store, they'd be priced in Fiskars territory.



Is the wedge marked with manufactured location? The X27 is, just curious.


----------



## flotek (Sep 4, 2014)

If it's works as poorly as the fiskars then I'll pass


----------



## dancan (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta get the apparel to use that thing ???


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Do we know for sure that they are made byFiskars, versus a copy?
> 
> Philbert


They are made by a company called Gardena


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 4, 2014)

The classic forged husqvarna axes are beautifully made. Pricey tho


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice find - I looked and could only find the people making their wooden handled axes. 

I think they look nice. Based on my experience with the Fiskar's, I would expect good results. Interesting that the plastic does not go over the top of the head.

Lifetime warranty on the Fiskars is a big plus. Do we know if Husqvarna or Gardena match that?

Philbert


----------



## CTYank (Sep 4, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> The classic forged husqvarna axes are beautifully made. *Pricey tho*



Not at Bob's (Spike60's) shop. Then, too, it's all about value to me. That's why I really like my Mueller & Wetterlings mauls. They're quality tools, made by craftsmen, to do a job very well. Just like the Hultafors, sold by Husqy.


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

flotek said:


> If it's works as poorly as the fiskars then I'll pass


If you are talking about the X27 working poorly you might want to spend some time and learn how to use it. There is no equal in splitting tools. Every person I have let use mine has promptly got online and ordered themselves one.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> If you are talking about the X27 working poorly you might want to spend some time and learn how to use it. There is no equal in splitting tools. Every person I have let use mine has promptly got online and ordered themselves one.


the x27 is a cheap pos compared to a quality maul.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

flotek said:


> If it's works as poorly as the fiskars then I'll pass





gunnusmc03 said:


> the x27 is a cheap pos compared to a quality maul.



Whatever. They work for me. 

Philbert


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> the x27 is a cheap pos compared to a quality maul.


Hahahaha. You mean a quality maul that cost many times what the Fiskars does? You mean a quality maul that you can swing for an hour while I swing the Fiskars all day long and never tire? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars X27 that just keeps on splitting cord after cord, never breaks, and makes splitting wood fun? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars that costs $48 on Amazon with free shipping, no tax, and lifetime guarantee? You could be on to something......NOT.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Whatever. They work for me.
> 
> Philbert


No denying they work, I still use mine from time to time. But they aren't all that and a bag of chips like everyone makes them out to be either.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Hahahaha. You mean a quality maul that cost many times what the Fiskars does? You mean a quality maul that you can swing for an hour while I swing the Fiskars all day long and never tire? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars X27 that just keeps on splitting cord after cord, never breaks, and makes splitting wood fun? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars that costs $48 on Amazon with free shipping, no tax, and lifetime guarantee? You could be on to something......NOT.


I broke mine in less than 2 days. You pay tax on Amazon.com now. I'm torn between the stihls PA 80 or the husky maul. The fiskars works on nice straight grain stuff but anything else it's too light. I use a 12 lb maul a lot of times when the fiskars doesn't work.


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> No denying they work, I still use mine from time to time. But they aren't all that and a bag of chips like everyone makes them out to be either.


Give me the name of this "quality maul" that you speak of that is superior to the X27. I want to compare it. As of right now, I haven't found anything that can compare.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't touched my pa80 since getting the husky maul. I could never warm up to the thick bulky feel.


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I broke mine in less than 2 days. You pay tax on Amazon.com now. I'm torn between the stihls PA 80 or the husky maul. The fiskars works on nice straight grain stuff but anything else it's too light. I use a 12 lb maul a lot of times when the fiskars doesn't work.


Breaking an X27 in two days? I'm sorry but I have to call BS. And Amazon does not collect sales tax for the state of Idaho. Sorry you live in one of the 21 states that it does collect sales tax in: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468512


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Breaking an X27 in two days? I'm sorry but I have to call BS. And Amazon does not collect sales tax for the state of Idaho. Sorry you live in one of the 21 states that it does collect sales tax in: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468512


I was busting elm and got the wedge and 12 lb maul stuck. The fiskars won't take hitting the steel wedge. It broke the handle. I posted pictures of it last year when I done it. That's good you don't have to pay tax in Idaho with amazon.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

Plenty of broken fiskars/gerbers axes out there. They can offer a "life time" warranty because the are made so cheap they give you a new one no questions asked.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

I use my Fiskars' on wood and an an 8 pound sledge on steel wedges. Glad I don't have to swing a 12 pound anything!

I also have a smaller wood stove/fireplace insert, not an OWB, so I cut the rounds shorter, which, in turn, are easier to split. 

Philbert


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Plenty of broken fiskars/gerbers axes out there. They can offer a "life time" warranty because the are made so cheap they give you a new one no questions asked.


No doubt there's been broken Fiskars out there. But compared to the broken wooden handled "quality mauls" that you speak of...what, maybe 50:1 ratio? What was the name of that quality maul again?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Plenty of broken fiskars/gerbers axes out there.



Plenty of broken mauls, and $800 chainsaws, and Corvettes, and everything else out there too.

Anyway, it's a free country: you can swing yours and I can swing mine.

Philbert


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I was busting elm and got the wedge and 12 lb maul stuck. The fiskars won't take hitting the steel wedge. It broke the handle. I posted pictures of it last year when I done it. That's good you don't have to pay tax in Idaho with amazon.


Fiskars is a SPLITTING AXE, not a sledge hammer. Use it how it was intended and you will never have problems.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

So now the unbreakable splitting axe isn't indestructible ? Plenty of them are out there. Stretch those Cheeto chuckers out and look them up. Hultafors, wetterlings, Gransfors Bruks, Mueller, Helko are just a few.

If I break a handle of a wood hafted axe/maul I can just replace the handle. You can't with the fiskars.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Fiskars is a SPLITTING AXE, not a sledge hammer. Use it how it was intended and you will never have problems.


I wasn't going to noodle into the log with the wedge in there. It broke and I got another one sent to me


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> So now the unbreakable splitting axe isn't indestructible ? Plenty of them are out there. Stretch those Cheeto chuckers out and look them up. Hultafors, wetterlings, Gransfors Bruks, Mueller, Helko are just a few.
> 
> If I break a handle of a wood hafted axe/maul I can just replace the handle. You can't with the fiskars.


Uhh...that's kinda the point isn't it? You break a wooden handle and you can replace it, after you *BUY* the wooden handle. With the Fiskars, just snap a pic, email it to Fiskars and in the mail comes a brand new axe. Let's see, you paid money to fix your axe and I got a new one for free that splits better than anything I've ever tried. Tough choice I have to admit. Nobody is saying the Fiskars can't be broke. Use them how they were intended to be used and they are unbelievably tough.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol k


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw a new fiskars at wal/mart the other day different design than the one I bought and tried out. It seemed a little heavier and had a 36 inch handle. The head was nothing but a wedge, so it is most likely better than the one I have. I didn't buy it, have enough splitting tools.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

I have 2 Fiskars axes and 2 versions of their splitting mauls. The only one I did not really like was the hatchet - too light for me. Some guys like them for kindling. 

Philbert


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> So now the unbreakable splitting axe isn't indestructible ? Plenty of them are out there. Stretch those Cheeto chuckers out and look them up. Hultafors, wetterlings, Gransfors Bruks, Mueller, Helko are just a few.
> 
> If I break a handle of a wood hafted axe/maul I can just replace the handle. You can't with the fiskars.


Well, I stretched those "Cheeto chuckers" out and did some research. The following is off of Amazon:

Fiskars X27............$48........... *1,602* Five star reviews
Hultafors................$176.30.... *0* Five star reviews
Wetterlings............$127.75.... *4* Five star reviews
Gransfors Bruks.....$198.99.... *2* Five star reviews
Mueller (no info on Amazon but cost $155.95 online with 0 reviews)
Helko.....................$106......... *0* Five star reviews

I know a person has to take reviews with a grain of salt because they are written by people of all walks of life. But you can't deny the trend here...price vs. happy customers can't be overstated. And before someone comes on here accusing me of hijacking this thread, my point could be made towards this new Husky splitting axe. The head looks exactly like the Fiskars (made by Fiskars?) and so I would expect it to have the same stellar performance.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 4, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> I haven't touched my pa80 since getting the husky maul. I could never warm up to the thick bulky feel.



Is it that much better? I liked /like the Fiskers but the PA80 is way better, I really like it. But if the husky is that much better I may need to get one.


----------



## flotek (Sep 5, 2014)

It's funny how people jump on a bandwagon and you'd swear some people must have stock in fiskars corporation .i found it to be okay for light use but nothing to write home about for me it didn't live up to the hype 
And your still going going to be wacking your brains out like any other axe


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> So now the unbreakable splitting axe isn't indestructible ? Plenty of them are out there. Stretch those Cheeto chuckers out and look them up. Hultafors, wetterlings, Gransfors Bruks, Mueller, Helko are just a few.
> 
> If I break a handle of a wood hafted axe/maul I can just replace the handle. You can't with the fiskars.



No chit, that's our point. If the handle breaks they replace the whole thing for you for free! Wood handles are $10 a pop at TSC. If you had to replace a handle on your "quality maul" only every 4 years and the price of the maul was $100 the time for it to pay for itself compared to the X-27 is probably 3X longer than the Fiskar.
There's commonality among the people who seem to not like the X27 and I believe it's because you guys are forgetting that the X27 is a splitting axe and not a maul so of course it's going to perform different but I'd say it can hold its own quite well against those mauls. Of course you can't go driving steel wedges with it like a maul you will break it! Read the instructions and understand it's limitations. I wouldn't use my K10 to drag a hitch out of the woods so why would you beat on the back of the X27 with another driver or try to smash wedges with it while tryin to split Elm, your asking for trouble IMO. Heck, I broke 2 wood handles while splitting a cord of elm, one on my sledge and one on my maul. That's 2/5's the cost of the Fiskar so I switched, but I bought new handles to keep them around as artifacts...
Anyways, I guess my point is if you don't like the Fiskar X27 then don't even consider the Husky splitting axes because you will be even more disappointed in it performance because of the short handle and then when you abuse it and break it you will be back on here cussing about it when you have to eat the cost because there is no warranty.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 5, 2014)

So.. Who likes pie?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Well, I stretched those "Cheeto chuckers" out and did some research. The following is off of Amazon:
> 
> Fiskars X27............$48........... *1,602* Five star reviews
> Hultafors................$176.30.... *0* Five star reviews
> ...



Well, this only proves that they are popular, not that they are better. Or the best tool out there. Much of that sentiment on this site is due to people who pick up on something which is gaining popularity and adding their voices to it. Both in a positive way as with the Fiskars, and in a negative way when guys trash something like 455's or MS290's. Not because they've ever run one, but because that's what everyone else is saying.

I've never liked the fiskars, and like I said earlier, I'm probably not going to like these new Husky's either. But just cause I don't like this type of tool, that doesn't mean that they are junk, and that no one else should buy one. For you, and many others, they are great tools. But this idea that Fiskars has reinvented the wheel here is where I see the hype overtaking reality. The suggestion that was made that someone who doesn't like a Fiskars should "learn how to use it" is kind of ignorant. Fiskars is one of many options out there. But many owners suffer from a superiority complex and might consider easing up on the drum beating.

IMO, the right tool in a discussion like this is really a matter of personal choice. What feels best and provides the best results for the individual user. Kind of what fits each of us. Some of us like the Fiskars style tool, others the hand forged wood handle style. And all the other options out there. What's the point of telling each other that we don't know what we are talking about and that the other guys "wrong tool" really didn't split all that wood in his yard?

And I sold one of those new things yesterday. Felt good to the customer, and that's really the only person it has to feel good to.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 5, 2014)

I like the traditional forged head, wood handle stuff myself. Have one Husqv and a few others.

But when I split wood, I use a Super Split!


----------



## angelo c (Sep 5, 2014)

crap do I gotta run online and get some "Cheeto chuckers" now... ?

do they come in Steel Toe ?


----------



## angelo c (Sep 5, 2014)

On a more serious note:

Every time im on a "serious" tool site the guys rage about "real wood" handles being able to absorb more shock/impact and are batter for your hands ect.
I have used a Fiskers, not extensively, and own a knock off, but when I'm in the mood for "Maulin around" i reach for a maul first and most. wondering if thats why ?

Bob, good for you being willing to just take some shelf space up and see if something will sell. shows you care about your business and try to stay up on things. Shelf space is a premium, if you put something "up" something else has to come "down"..


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 5, 2014)

flotek said:


> It's funny how people jump on a bandwagon and you'd swear some people must have stock in fiskars corporation .i found it to be okay for light use but nothing to write home about for me it didn't live up to the hype
> And your still going going to be wacking your brains out like any other axe


I'm no bandwagoner and I could care less what other people do. I care about results and when it comes to the X27, those results are significantly better than the traditional tools. I can only speak of splitting conifer and not hard wood because that is all we have around here. I spend A LOT less time trying to get my old axe unstuck. That's what I like about the Fiskars the most...it either splits or bounces back at you for a quick follow up hit. And I can use it all day and not get worn out.

Use it like it was designed and the Fiskars will mow through cord after cord with no problems. Start pounding on it like it was a sledge and you could break it but the same is true for wooden handled tools. I wouldn't use a half ton pickup to haul a cord of wood and then bad mouth the truck when the bumper scrapes the road or the axle breaks. Use the right tool for the job. I've found that all I need to split my wood these days is a sledge, a wedge, and the Fiskars X27.


----------



## Idahonative (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Well, this only proves that they are popular, not that they are better. Or the best tool out there. Much of that sentiment on this site is due to people who pick up on something which is gaining popularity and adding their voices to it. Both in a positive way as with the Fiskars, and in a negative way when guys trash something like 455's or MS290's. Not because they've ever run one, but because that's what everyone else is saying.
> 
> I've never liked the fiskars, and like I said earlier, I'm probably not going to like these new Husky's either. But just cause I don't like this type of tool, that doesn't mean that they are junk, and that no one else should buy one. For you, and many others, they are great tools. But this idea that Fiskars has reinvented the wheel here is where I see the hype overtaking reality. The suggestion that was made that someone who doesn't like a Fiskars should "learn how to use it" is kind of ignorant. Fiskars is one of many options out there. But many owners suffer from a superiority complex and might consider easing up on the drum beating.
> 
> ...


Uhh...why do you think the Fiskars is popular? Because they are junk? You can't ignore those kind of numbers. Sorry.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Uhh...why do you think the Fiskars is popular? Because they are junk? You can't ignore those kind of numbers. Sorry.




I explained why. I said they were not junk. You chose to ignore my points and your mind remains closed. Go easy on that drum!


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> I'm no bandwagoner and I could care less what other people do. I care about results and when it comes to the X27, those results are significantly better than the traditional tools. I can only speak of splitting conifer and not hard wood because that is all we have around here. I spend A LOT less time trying to get my old axe unstuck. That's what I like about the Fiskars the most...it either splits or bounces back at you for a quick follow up hit. And I can use it all day and not get worn out.
> 
> Use it like it was designed and the Fiskars will mow through cord after cord with no problems. Start pounding on it like it was a sledge and you could break it but the same is true for wooden handled tools. I wouldn't use a half ton pickup to haul a cord of wood and then bad mouth the truck when the bumper scrapes the road or the axle breaks. Use the right tool for the job. I've found that all I need to split my wood these days is a sledge, a wedge, and the Fiskars X27.


+1

A few things to add. There is a different swing needed to reach optimum results with the X27. I've split 16 cords with one over the last 12 months after using mauls my whole life. I could notice an improvement from the first swing but the wood didn't really start to fly until I had about 4 cords through it. 

Some guys read about it on here and then use one for an evening expecting it to perform magic. When it doesn't, they bad mouth the results. Well to me that's obvious that they should put more time into it before making a judgement. 

And as noted Fiskars is NOT the tool for Elm or similar.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 5, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> Hahahaha. You mean a quality maul that cost many times what the Fiskars does? You mean a quality maul that you can swing for an hour while I swing the Fiskars all day long and never tire? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars X27 that just keeps on splitting cord after cord, never breaks, and makes splitting wood fun? You mean the "cheap pos" Fiskars that costs $48 on Amazon with free shipping, no tax, and lifetime guarantee? You could be on to something......NOT.





Idahonative said:


> Give me the name of this "quality maul" that you speak of that is superior to the X27. I want to compare it. As of right now, I haven't found anything that can compare.





Idahonative said:


> Breaking an X27 in two days? I'm sorry but I have to call BS. And Amazon does not collect sales tax for the state of Idaho. Sorry you live in one of the 21 states that it does collect sales tax in: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468512





Idahonative said:


> No doubt there's been broken Fiskars out there. But compared to the broken wooden handled "quality mauls" that you speak of...what, maybe 50:1 ratio? What was the name of that quality maul again?





Idahonative said:


> Fiskars is a SPLITTING AXE, not a sledge hammer. Use it how it was intended and you will never have problems.





Idahonative said:


> Uhh...that's kinda the point isn't it? You break a wooden handle and you can replace it, after you *BUY* the wooden handle. With the Fiskars, just snap a pic, email it to Fiskars and in the mail comes a brand new axe. Let's see, you paid money to fix your axe and I got a new one for free that splits better than anything I've ever tried. Tough choice I have to admit. Nobody is saying the Fiskars can't be broke. Use them how they were intended to be used and they are unbelievably tough.





Idahonative said:


> Well, I stretched those "Cheeto chuckers" out and did some research. The following is off of Amazon:
> 
> Fiskars X27............$48........... *1,602* Five star reviews
> Hultafors................$176.30.... *0* Five star reviews
> ...



The fiskars sounds almost as good as a 362 CM


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> And as noted Fiskars is NOT the tool for Elm or similar.


 

Hydraulics IS the tool for Elm! [emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 5, 2014)

Duplicate post..


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> +1
> 
> A few things to add. There is a different swing needed to reach optimum results with the X27. I've split 16 cords with one over the last 12 months after using mauls my whole life. I could notice an improvement from the first swing but the wood didn't really start to fly until I had about 4 cords through it.
> 
> ...



This mostly validates my central point.

There are different tools for different guys. Sort of like there's a lot of different style beers to drink. We drink the beers we like and we buy and use the tools we like. Simple right?

But this sentiment, which is very common among you Fiskars fans, is that those of us who don't like them just don't get it. That's just condescending BS, and part of that over reaching hype I mentioned earlier.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> This mostly validates my central point.
> 
> There are different tools for different guys. Sort of like there's a lot of different style beers to drink. We drink the beers we like and we buy and use the tools we like. Simple right?
> 
> But this sentiment, which is very common among you Fiskars fans, is that those of us who don't like them just don't get it. That's just condescending BS, and part of that over reaching hype I mentioned earlier.



Not sure if you are saying I am condescending or the "Fiskars is for everyone" crew is?


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> That's just condescending BS, and part of that over reaching hype I mentioned earlier.



Be fair. There's also condescending hype and BS from trolls who claim that a Fiskars can't split a ripe watermelon.

I have split wood with an axe, maul, steel wedges and sledge, etc. I prefer swinging a lighter weight tool if I can, but understand if it doesn't work for everything, and is not the preference of everyone.

I don't really understand the obsession with boutique axes that cost more than many of my chainsaws for firewood, considering the amount of wood that was split for years with hardware store axes (e.g. Plumb, etc.). But I don't go around trashing them.

A lightweight, efficient tool with a lifetime guarantee is hard to beat for me. As I said, I would be interested in trying one of those Husqvarna/Gardena axes (remember them? Start of this thread) with an open mind (but not in the market to buy one right now with 4 Fisksrs!).

BTW - Did you ever find out how Husqvarna warranties them?

Philbert


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Be fair. There's also condescending hype and BS from trolls who claim that a Fiskars can't split a ripe watermelon.
> 
> I have split wood with an axe, maul, steel wedges and sledge, etc. I prefer swinging a lighter weight tool if I can, but understand if it doesn't work for everything, and is not the preference of everyone.
> 
> ...


 
Hell, I'd be willing to swing one of those "quality mauls" I cant afford, to be able to compare them. Im open minded and would give them a try but Im not going to fork over the mula just to prove it when I have an efficient tool that suits my needs and has a lifetime warranty **cough cough**.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> Not sure if you are saying I am condescending or the "Fiskars is for everyone" crew is?



No one or group in particular. A careful reading of my post shows that I was referring to the "just don't get it" _sentiment_ as condescending BS. And I suppose that although not stated, the implication is that anyone holding that sentiment would therefore be considered condescending as well.

Sorry if anyone's offended, but I'll stand by what I'm saying here. It's great that you guys love the Fiskars. (I sell those too BTW) Enjoy them in good health.

But some of us prefer other tools, and we enjoy using them. We don't need to hear that we don't get it, or don't know how to use a Fiskars. A little more splitting and a little less preaching would be better for all of us.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> No one or group in particular. A careful reading of my post shows that I was referring to the "just don't get it" _sentiment_ as condescending BS. And I suppose that although not stated, the implication is that anyone holding that sentiment would therefore be considered condescending as well.
> 
> Sorry if anyone's offended, but I'll stand by what I'm saying here. It's great that you guys love the Fiskars. (I sell those too BTW) Enjoy them in good health.
> 
> But some of us prefer other tools, and we enjoy using them. We don't need to hear that we don't get it, or don't know how to use a Fiskars. A little more splitting and a little less preaching would be better for all of us.


 
IDK where that statement was made but it wasnt me and I wont hold it against anyone who holds the opinion that they like their traditional maul over the fiskar. Your justification is probably along the same lines as why I still ride a 35 year old motorcycle and keep my 30 year old Chevy K10 dispite ridicule by friends and wife... 

I was watching some videos on Utube and came across one in particular and throught the guy explaining why he still liked his traditional tools over the Fiaskar was interesting. He recognized that it might be slightly more productive than his traditional tools but still favored old-school for various reasons and I didnt quite get it until I watched more of his wood working videos and realized he has many traditional hand tools that were passes down a few generations. One of this reasons he didnt like the Fiskar was because it wont develop character like the older tools and that it would never become a family keepsake that would be passed down to future generations... I can respect that.


----------



## CTYank (Sep 5, 2014)

Idahonative said:


> No doubt there's been broken Fiskars out there. But compared to the broken wooden handled "quality mauls" that you speak of...what, maybe 50:1 ratio? What was the name of that quality maul again?



Lighten up, dude. Fiskars tools are mass-produced items with a large percentage of the cost put into the packaging. They work well for some. Everyone I know around me that's used one has broken it.

If you're breaking hickory handles on a quality maul, that marks you as a noob, like my #1 son on his first day. Check the head shape and handles sometime on a Mueller, Wetterlings, or Hultafors maul, and you'll see why it's so difficult to break their handles. I've tried a couple of them side-by-side with your beloved X27, and I pass on the Fiskars. Maybe you're comparing to box-store cheapies?

Anyhow, lighten up. It's not the second coming. (Fanboys are annoying, like some of the die-hard Stihl-heads.)


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Lighten up, dude. Fiskars tools are mass-produced items with a large percentage of the cost put into the packaging. They work well for some. Everyone I know around me that's used one has broken it.
> 
> *If you're breaking hickory handles on a quality maul, that marks you as a noob, like my #1 son on his first day*. Check the head shape and handles sometime on a Mueller, Wetterlings, or Hultafors maul, and you'll see why it's so difficult to break their handles. I've tried a couple of them side-by-side with your beloved X27, and I pass on the Fiskars. Maybe you're comparing to box-store cheapies?
> 
> Anyhow, lighten up. It's not the second coming. (Fanboys are annoying, like some of the die-hard Stihl-heads.)


 
Prior to buying my Fiskar, the last 3 hickory handles I broke were not related to overstrike. Every one broke from a clean hard strike either to a round or a wedge. Thats when I decided to get something that wont break. I guess I could have tried a fiberglass maul from the box store but decided to give Fiskar a try. So far no issues with it and the only thing I strike with it is wood.


----------



## CTYank (Sep 5, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Prior to buying my Fiskar, the last 3 hickory handles I broke were not related to overstrike. Every one broke from a clean hard strike either to a round or a wedge. Thats when I decided to get something that wont break. I guess I could have tried a fiberglass maul from the box store but decided to give Fiskar a try. So far no issues with it and the only thing I strike with it is wood.



Sorry, but you seem to have missed my point. To distill it: check the head and handle shape on a *quality *maul. That materially affects breakage. (There are quality mauls out there, but they're well hidden behind the mass-marketed stuff.)

IOW, the better ones I've seen have a head shape that spreads the split halves to greatly increase the probability that they won't impact the handle. And, the handles are really strong near the head. As opposed to the chicken-leg handles on big-box cheapies.

Seems the Idaho man previously used an axe for splitting his conifers. See a problem with that?

We've go to learn to listen better, all across the USA.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Sorry, but you seem to have missed my point. To distill it: check the head and handle shape on a *quality *maul. That materially affects preakage. (There are quality mauls out there, but they're well hidden behind the mass-marketed stuff.)
> 
> IOW, the better ones I've seen have a head shape that spreads the split halves to greatly increase the probability that they won't impact the handle. And, the handles are really strong near the head. As opposed to the chicken-leg handles on big-box cheapies.
> 
> ...


 
I heard you loud and clear and dont have a problem reading when writing it wrote. I've looked at the $100+ mauls and see no discernible difference in the handle on them compared to the ones I have installed on my sledge and maul. Mine did not break from contacting the rounds while passing through the split or from over striking. Based on this I am lead to believe the probability of breaking a handle on the "quality mauls" will be the same as my current tools.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> There are different tools for different guys. Sort of like there's a lot of different style beers to drink. We drink the beers we like and we buy and use the tools we like.


True, BUT have you ever tasted a beer that you didn't like the first time, then tried it again and really liked it? I got some home brewed dark beer from a friend last summer. Drank it on a cold evening, bitter as heck. Drank the rest on a hot day, and it was marvelous.



spike60 said:


> We don't need to hear that we don't get it, or don't know how to use a Fiskars.


 
Again, different tools for different folks . I am not saying a Fiskars is for everyone (and it's clear it isn't for you). But SOME people (not you) don't give it enough of a chance to see where it can shine. When I got mine last fall and people were saying you need a different swing technique I thought they were full of baloney. But around cord #4 I was cracking rounds in one swing that would take my either of my mauls at least three strikes. Yes some people drink the cool-aid about whatever they own. But a lot of us are objective and will be an advocate for a good product. I shared my X27 with my cheapest tightwad friend and he bought one two days later. To me that is a statement in itself.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> True, BUT have you ever tasted a beer that you didn't like the first time, then tried it again and really liked it? I got some home brewed dark beer from a friend last summer. Drank it on a cold evening, bitter as heck. Drank the rest on a hot day, and it was marvelous.
> ...


 
Some times it takes some warming up to like it. First one is skunk, second one starts to grow on you and by the 6th one its the best beer you've ever had... until you wakeup with a hang over.


----------



## Cerran (Sep 5, 2014)

flotek said:


> If it's works as poorly as the fiskars then I'll pass



You must be using it wrong, the Fiskars is one of the best splitting tools out there in my experience. Certainly not a match for everything but it works well in most instances.


----------



## Cerran (Sep 5, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> the x27 is a cheap pos compared to a quality maul.



It's not the same tool. If the wood is relatively dry and knot free my experience is that you can split twice as fast as someone with a maul with an X27. Additionally, finding a quality Maul these days is tough


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 5, 2014)

These threads kind of remind me of those discussions years ago about the glock pistols. How a bunch of guys where preaching that they would never hold up to use.... Oh well if the product was so bad one has to wonder why it is still on the market? 

And yes technique has a lot to do with it and if you donot recognize that after years of working with classic tools that you have "programmed" your body movements to those tools you are alto ignorant of the obvious! It will require time and will to readjust. And yes the design of the head is superior to classic tools.



gunnusmc03 said:


> They are made by a company called Gardena


Gardena is a daughter company of Husqvarna, same as Mc Culloch, Partner, Jonsered, etc.

7


----------



## Cerran (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> +1
> 
> A few things to add. There is a different swing needed to reach optimum results with the X27. I've split 16 cords with one over the last 12 months after using mauls my whole life. I could notice an improvement from the first swing but the wood didn't really start to fly until I had about 4 cords through it.
> 
> ...



I have a neighbor who tried mine and hated it, but he was trying to swing it like a maul and not an axe.

For the Fiskars velocity is key which is why it's light.

Kinetic Energy = 1/2*M*V^2

a 50% increase in head speed can more than double the kinetic energy.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, this is getting silly, so let me make it even dumber. It's amazing how some of you guys are really dug in on the "we don't get it" argument. We lack the "time and will" to readjust. Our bodies are programmed. We are provided with a physics lesson. Why can't you just accept that some of us would rather use a different tool?

If only we could open our eyes and our minds we could see and understand the Fiskars wisdom! Fellow Fiskarites; let us pray...........

All hail the mighty Fiskars;
It's sharp enough to cut your wiskers.

Pity those with mortal mauls;
they have neither brains or balls.

If you use anything else to split;
you just don't know ####!

Amen


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Sep 5, 2014)

I have +/- 3 cords of ash rounds in the yard ready for splitting, if everyone would bring their favorite tool then you all could try them out...just don't stop till its all done. I will be silently observing from a lawn chair and decide what splits best! oh yea 4'X4'X8' cord but I don't want to get this thread derailed...oh wait!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> I have +/- 3 cords of ash rounds in the yard ready for splitting, if everyone would bring their favorite tool then you all could try them out...just don't stop till its all done. I will be silently observing from a lawn chair and decide what splits best! oh yea 4'X4'X8' cord but I don't want to get this thread derailed...oh wait!



But what kind of beer will you be drinking?


----------



## Jutt (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Wow, this is getting silly, so let me make it even dumber. It's amazing how some of you guys are really dug in on the "we don't get it" argument. We lack the "time and will" to readjust. Our bodies are programmed. We are provided with a physics lesson. Why can't you just accept that some of us would rather use a different tool?
> 
> If only we could open our eyes and our minds we could see and understand the Fiskars wisdom! Fellow Fiskarites; let us pray...........
> 
> ...



Give us this our daily bread and forgive us of our trespasses of not using the Fiskars line of Finnish made splitting axes...

I have a x27 and it works well for me on straight grained wood. I found I still have to whack the crap out of some twisty grained logs and crotches, forget about it. There are solid physics behind the X27 design but it aint magic which is why I use my hydro splitter 99% of the time.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> But what kind of beer will you be drinking?


the cold kind!


----------



## Marshy (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Wow, this is getting silly, so let me make it even dumber. It's amazing how some of you guys are really dug in on the "we don't get it" argument. We lack the "time and will" to readjust. Our bodies are programmed. We are provided with a physics lesson. Why can't you just accept that some of us would rather use a different tool?
> 
> If only we could open our eyes and our minds we could see and understand the Fiskars wisdom! Fellow Fiskarites; let us pray...........
> 
> ...


 
You know all the words to the prayer, we'ere close to converting this one boys! lol


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2014)

I've heard of guys breaking the handles of the x27 when driving wedges falling trees in cold weather. I bought a nice Council axe to go with my cheaper Truper axes.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> But some of us prefer other tools, and we enjoy using them. We don't need to hear that we don't get it, or don't know how to use a Fiskars. A little more splitting and a little less preaching would be better for all of us.



Bob,

You can get away with that kind of statement in the Firewood Forum, but it there's no way it will it will fly in the Chainsaw Forum. (And that, was said tongue-in-cheek for those that have no sense of humor.)

As to the whole maul / axe manufacturer controversy, all I have to say is, I really like the one have, made by Timberwolf, just fine. (And that too, was said tongue-in-cheek for those that have no sense of humor.)

Take Care


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> It's amazing how some of you guys are really dug in on the "we don't get it" argument. We lack the "time and will" to readjust. Our bodies are programmed. We are provided with a physics lesson. Why can't you just accept that some of us would rather use a different tool?
> 
> If only we could open our eyes and our minds we could see and understand the Fiskars wisdom!



So if a Fiskars newbie fails to heed the advice of MANY experienced users on technique and writes off the product after it doesn't perform for them, please tell me who the closed minded person is in this situation. 

If you use traditional tools because you prefer traditional tools, that is your choice. But then you really don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## CTYank (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> So if a Fiskars newbie fails to heed the advice of MANY experienced users on technique and writes off the product after it doesn't perform for them, please tell me who the closed minded person is in this situation.
> 
> *If you use traditional tools because you prefer traditional tools, that is your choice. But then you really don't have a dog in this fight*.



Could you please explaing the one-way logic there? IOW, that dog won't hunt. Should not be a "fight" except to true-believers.

Maybe it's not "traditional" tools, but well-crafted tools to an efficient design. Not to have the playing field designed for me.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2014)

I coat my Fiskars blade with oil - 50:1. If I had Amsoil, I'd probably coat it 200:1.

Just sayin'

Philbert


----------



## CTYank (Sep 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I've heard of guys breaking the handles of the x27 when driving wedges falling trees in cold weather. I bought a nice Council axe to go with my cheaper Truper axes.



I love my new 3.5 lb Council Tools axe, but use it as a cutting tool or for splitting small wood bits. About cheapie mauls, after I got a Mueller 6.6 lb maul and saw how efficient it was at splitting wood, I copied its head shape, as possible, to a couple of Bradlees-special cheapie mauls.

IOW, took a disc grinder and made their faces as flat as possible behind the edge, and gave them an edge. Night-and-day difference.

Seems to me, when some folks compare "mauls" to some other tool for splitting wood, it's a straw-man thing. For a "maul" they look to a $20 cheapie instrument of torture. So of course their new improved widget is far superior.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> So if a Fiskars newbie fails to heed the advice of MANY experienced users on technique and writes off the product after it doesn't perform for them, please tell me who the closed minded person is in this situation.



Well..................I'm afraid the closed minded person continues to be yourself.

I'm really not sure what point you are trying to make. Seems like you are once again reinforcing those that I've made. You are in fact the one who doesn't get it. Not all of us want to join the fiskars collective. The ongoing suggestion that our choosing to use other splitting tools is a flawed decision because we lack the understanding or technique to use your wonder axe is both pompous and CONDESCENDING. It is beyond condescending of you to suggest that people, or "newbies" who don't "heed the advice" of experienced fiskars users are close minded. That's flat out insulting. Just because it took 4 cords of wood for you to figure out how to use the thing doesn't mean everyone else is on the same slow learning curve.

But why is this important to you? I really don't understand why you can't accept that other people prefer to use a different tool. Is it somehow important that we all like the same tool that you do? Does the fact that some people don't like fiskars detract from your ownership experience? I don't think my not liking fiskars has any effect on your woodpile, does it?

Again, enjoy the tool you like best. And allow the rest of us to do the same.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2014)

CTYank said:


> I love my new 3.5 lb Council Tools axe, but use it as a cutting tool or for splitting small wood bits. About cheapie mauls, after I got a Mueller 6.6 lb maul and saw how efficient it was at splitting wood, I copied its head shape, as possible, to a couple of Bradlees-special cheapie mauls.
> 
> IOW, took a disc grinder and made their faces as flat as possible behind the edge, and gave them an edge. Night-and-day difference.
> 
> Seems to me, when some folks compare "mauls" to some other tool for splitting wood, it's a straw-man thing. For a "maul" they look to a $20 cheapie instrument of torture. So of course their new improved widget is far superior.



Exactly. I'll be getting another Council for driving wedges in small trees. A husky 6.6lb maul will probably be my next splitting tool.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Well..................I'm afraid the closed minded person continues to be yourself.
> 
> I'm really not sure what point you are trying to make. Seems like you are once again reinforcing those that I've made. You are in fact the one who doesn't get it. Not all of us want to join the fiskars collective. The ongoing suggestion that our choosing to use other splitting tools is a flawed decision because we lack the understanding or technique to use your wonder axe is both pompous and CONDESCENDING. It is beyond condescending of you to suggest that people, or "newbies" who don't "heed the advice" of experienced fiskars users are close minded. That's flat out insulting. Just because it took 4 cords of wood for you to figure out how to use the thing doesn't mean everyone else is on the same slow learning curve.
> 
> ...


You are the one bashing the people who say that there is a technique to using Fiskars. And you are the one who is grouping any Fiskars ADVOCATE in with the "drink the cool aid" sheeple. And you've continued to do so through this thread, while calling anyone who disagrees with you closed minded and condescending. 

Nobody said you personally lack the understanding to use a Fiskars. A little touchy, are we?

Interesting, I've got a slow learning curve, but there I thought there isn't one???? Insulting, you say....

I could could care less what tool you or anyone else uses. And I've stated that multiple times. It all comes down to what you are splitting and your personal preference.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh and let me guess, @spike60 probably makes a $3 profit for selling a Fiskars and a $50 profit selling "traditional" axes/mauls at his shop. Gee, which one do you think he prefers....

And if Fiskars and their owners are all so stupid then why did you create this thread to drum up sales of their clone? Heck, why even stock these products?


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Could you please explaing the one-way logic there? IOW, that dog won't hunt. Should not be a "fight" except to true-believers.
> 
> Maybe it's not "traditional" tools, but well-crafted tools to an efficient design. Not to have the playing field designed for me.


If he likes traditional tools, then quit bashing those who have had excellent results with non traditional ones.

And that's a figure of speech, nothing more.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> You are the one bashing the people who say that there is a technique to using Fiskars. And you are the one who is grouping any Fiskars ADVOCATE in with the "drink the cool aid" sheeple. And you've continued to do so through this thread, while calling anyone who disagrees with you closed minded and condescending.
> 
> Nobody said you personally lack the understanding to use a Fiskars. A little touchy, are we?
> 
> I could could care less what tool you or anyone else uses. And I've stated that multiple times. It all comes down to what you are splitting and your personal preference.




Look. Your entire argument continues to collapse with each additional post that you make. So, let's just put an end to this before it goes crazy.

I haven't said anything negative about fiskars. I haven't said that they don't work. I've only said that I don't like them. I haven't said that anyone should use the tools that I like. I've acknowledged that plenty of guys do like fiskars and I've applauded that fact. This should be about splitting wood, and all of these tools will get the job done. And we're all free to pick the tools we prefer.

I haven't bashed anyone for saying that there is a technique to using a fiskars. As each of these tools are different, the techniques for using them will of course vary. I have NOT grouped every fiskars advocate in the Kool aid group.

My central argument has been with those who are unable to accept that a decision to use different tools is somehow flawed because they, in your own words, fail to "heed the advice" of enlightened souls such as yourself. Those who are apparently disturbed by guys who might prefer to split wood with something other than a fiskars. I'll continue to stand by that statement.

I do agree 100% with your last sentence: "it all comes down to what you are splitting and your personal preference."

And your "guess" was way off. I make the same money on the Huskys as on the Fiskars.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

And you have misinterpreted what I've been trying to say. I'm through with this. 

There are some great products out there and some crappy ones. To each their own. 

And I didn't say Husky vs Fiskars. I said Fiskars vs traditional.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> And you have misinterpreted what I've been trying to say. I'm through with this.
> 
> There are some great products out there and some crappy ones. To each their own.
> 
> And I didn't say Husky vs Fiskars. I said Fiskars vs traditional.



The last part is the thing. The cheap mass produced mauls and splitting axes aren't great. The good quality stuff isn't in the fiskars price range. The husky mauls are $70-90 as are the stihl ones. The GB is $150+ but you pay for quality steel today.


----------



## hamish (Sep 5, 2014)

The new line from Husqvarna is nice and well made, and the head is actually designed for driving wedges whereas the Fiskars is not. Regretfully up here the margin on the S2800 changed drastically (ooops marketing department..........again!!)

Its all about the individual and the individual market.

Now some really cool hot sellers from Husky are the new toy blower, trimmer, and hedge trimmer. Christmas is coming time to stock up.

Then again most likely some clowns on here probably don't like toys either.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> Oh and let me guess, @spike60 probably makes a $3 profit for selling a Fiskars and a $50 profit selling "traditional" axes/mauls at his shop. Gee, which one do you think he prefers....
> 
> And if Fiskars and their owners are all so stupid then why did you create this thread to drum up sales of their clone? Heck, why even stock these products?



Svk, 
I don't know you but i have met Spike and know many members here who spend a lot of time with him. They can, to a man attest to the fact he is not a "money first" guy and would never come here to peddle snake oil. I realize this is a forum, but quite a few of us are friends in real life too. Its a shame this thread has gotten personal.


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Svk,
> I don't know you but i have met Spike and know many members here who spend a lot of time with him. They can, to a man attest to the fact he is not a "money first" guy and would never come here to peddle snake oil. I realize this is a forum, but quite a few of us are friends in real life too. Its a shame this thread has gotten personal.



Never said he was peddling snake oil. 

I had also received good recommendations of him from a mutual friend. Upstate NY is my second home, lived there longer than any place other than MN. I'm out there several times a year and had planned to make it to his shop as I do want a new Husky some time soon. But after today I doubt I'll be taking exit 19 for any reason other than to grab a bite to eat in Kingston.

Btw over the last couple of years I've also referred several potential saw shoppers to him based on his membership here. Guess I can find someone else for future referrals.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 5, 2014)

svk said:


> I had also received good recommendations of him from a mutual friend. Upstate NY is my second home, lived there longer than any place other than MN. I'm out there several times a year and had planned to make it to his shop as I do want a new Husky some time soon. But after today I doubt I'll be taking exit 19 for any reason other than to grab a bite to eat in Kingston.



Just looking at your sig line and wondering why a husky guy would not want to visit one of the best dealers on the east coast. Because of an internet argument over an axe?. Heck just walk in and talk to him he wont have a clue who you are, then form an opinion. JMHO


----------



## svk (Sep 5, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Just looking at your sig line and wondering why a husky guy would not want to visit one of the best dealers on the east coast. Because of an internet argument over an axe?. Heck just walk in and talk to him he wont have a clue who you are, then form an opinion. JMHO



Sorry but my time is too valuable to drive 60 miles each way plus pay tolls to visit a guy who has already made an unfavorable impression on me.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey, has anyone seen these?




I hear they are new!

Philbert


----------



## angelo c (Sep 5, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Hey, has anyone seen these?
> 
> View attachment 366952
> 
> ...


Naw...anybody worth a frogs snot would only use a Stihl axe. Hoosvarny stuff is fer girls and Sheilas that cant swing the real stuff.


(Sarcasm interjected purely for comedic purposes)


----------



## Jutt (Sep 6, 2014)

If you want to win, get a Finn.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Angelo. I'd normally not engage in such a useless scrap like that for as long as I did. In this case I just decided I'd stand my ground; probably because I started the thread. 

These fiskars debates have happened before here. Most guys who have them are cool. But there is a vocal minority of fiskars owners who cross the line from merely recommending something to finding fault with guys who prefer to use other tools. 

Now that hostilities have concluded.........

I sell several differnt brands of mauls. The fiskars, the Husky wood handled stuff, and now I suppose their new stuff. I also have two brands of the basic cheapie mauls. The typical 8lb yellow handle maul. And a 6lb or there abouts maul. (I actually like that thing) The cheap ones sell for $30, and the pricey stuff is $70. When people ask what I like, I say that I like the old fashioned wood stuff, but they all work. But there's a choice of tools here, and customers are free to make their own decisions. 

One thing that I think has changed is that it's real hard to find cheap mauls with wooden handles. Most all of them have plastic handles these days. So, that leaves the old style hand forged stuff as the only option for those of us who still prefer wood handles. 

I think that part of the fiskars mystique is the greater speed that can be obtained with a splitting axe, vs the traditional heavier mauls. They were the first to really capitalize on that, and it does work. And many of the wood or plastic handle options out there offer the same principal. I always did better with a 6lb than I did with an 8lb. And those 16 pound all steel things were way too big for me. I think they were designed to promote rotator cuff surgery. 

I recently put an old heavy axe head I had laying around on a 36" wood handle. Nice project and I've done some splitting with it. Good speed and good results (on straight grained wood), with less effort than I'd get with the basic yellow handle maul, yet not quite as good as with the wood handle Husky splitting axe. But whatever you use, they all burn the same in the stove.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a fiskars x25 and have become very accustomed to it and if I had the money I'd try one of these new husky axes. I have shoulder pain quite often and I find that the fiskars is easier for me to use, and I can swing longer with it. I have my dads 8# maul with a fiberglass handle in it that I watched him put in it when I was a kid. That being said, I like them both but the fiskars hurts less at the end of the day. I'll never argue that one is better than the other, fiskars works for me. If three swings of the fiskars won't pop it, to the hydro it goes! 



Philbert, on oiling that fiskars Axe you got, might I suggest Belray @ 32:1............


----------



## Philbert (Sep 6, 2014)

In fairness, I'd also be open to _trying_ one of those $150+ Swedish axes/maul, with an open mind. But I would have to be pretty impressed before _buying_ one. 
(My mind is often more open than my wallet).

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 6, 2014)

Philbert said:


> In fairness, I'd also be open to _trying_ one of those $150+ Swedish axes/maul, with an open mind. But I would have to be pretty impressed before _buying_ one.
> (My mind is often more open than my wallet).
> 
> Philbert


I've done a lot of research on the high dollar splitting tools and the results vary from slightly worse to slightly better than the tool we won't mention DEPENDING on user and wood. I split some ash with one of them and it was a well constructed piece. Didn't split enough to form an opinion either way versus the Finnish wonder.

There's something to be said about an heirloom tool to pass through the generations and there's also something to be said about a beat it up, throw it around, throw it away tool.


----------



## mallardman (Sep 6, 2014)

If you like fiskars go for it. I have a couple of the axes and splitting axes but was never impressed with them overall. I'll use the axes when I'm cutting something where it might get grounded since they are fairly cheap. 
Personally I don't like axes or mauls with plastic or fiberglass handles. If I'm back in the woods the warranty isn't doing me a lot of good if I break handle. It will be at least 6 weeks before you see a replacement. Whereas with a wood handle I can either carry an extra in the truck or pop into about any hardware store and get a replacement. Plus in a prepper type situation as in some type of emergency you could make a handle if you needed to. 

Just my two cents. Now who has the popcorn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Sep 6, 2014)

Interesting comment on the handles. I have a neighbor who used to search garage sales for old hammers, axe heads, mauls, etc., and fit them with replacement handles. Stopped doing this because he said that the right handles are harder and harder to find. I have also had friends years ago who tried carving their own replacement handles on canoe trips: no ash or hickory where we canoed; no kiln drying; no bandsaws; not even a draw knife with us. Results were pretty pathetic. Not saying it could not be done, but its not that easy. That is why many canoe campers started carrying the Estwing axes. Trade off is that the all metal axes are less comfortable to use. A 'prepper' might be better off to have a few axes: he/she will need them after their chainsaws and 4WD trucks stop running due to lack of gas, parts, and stuff.

Philbert


----------



## spike60 (Sep 7, 2014)

This discussion is getting interesting. Hard for me to envision HAVING to use hand tools with the stupid amount of chainsaws that I own, but I think about what Philbert posted also. I agree it makes sense to have a few; and of different sizes as well. But using them is only part of the equation. Sharpening them is where the real skill comes in. I've pretty much mastered putting a real nice edge on an axe. Use a 4 step process that always produces good results. 

Sharpening a crosscut is a whole 'nother matter. I have a few old crosscut saws and I've been working on one a little at a time, making sure not to ruin the thing. Just trying to stay with what was there. I've got it to where it will cut OK, but not where it really ought to be. There is a WEEK long class on crosscut sharpening that it available to NY forest rangers. So, there's quite a bit to learn about this process. 

Cutting wood without chainsaws is a reality that isn't all that far back on the time line. It's not like you have to look back into the 1800's. One man chainsaws really didn't appear until the 50's, which is within many of our lifetimes. And they were seriously expensive. (last week a customer brought in a 1951 McCulloch price list. I see if I can figure out how to scan it and share with you guys) 

So, getting it all done with hand tools is a reality that old timers can still tell stories about. Just using these tools around the house can be humbling if you imagine yourself producing 4-5 cords of wood with them, as was done in the past. Doing wood with modern saws and hydraulic splitters isn't even work compared to that. I think this partially explains our interest in all of these splitting axes and mauls. They have survived the years and are the last of these tools still in widespread use.


----------



## zogger (Sep 7, 2014)

spike60 said:


> This discussion is getting interesting. Hard for me to envision HAVING to use hand tools with the stupid amount of chainsaws that I own, but I think about what Philbert posted also. I agree it makes sense to have a few; and of different sizes as well. But using them is only part of the equation. Sharpening them is where the real skill comes in. I've pretty much mastered putting a real nice edge on an axe. Use a 4 step process that always produces good results.
> 
> Sharpening a crosscut is a whole 'nother matter. I have a few old crosscut saws and I've been working on one a little at a time, making sure not to ruin the thing. Just trying to stay with what was there. I've got it to where it will cut OK, but not where it really ought to be. There is a WEEK long class on crosscut sharpening that it available to NY forest rangers. So, there's quite a bit to learn about this process.
> 
> ...



When I was cutting my yearly wood by hand, 4-6 cord, I *mostly* used a bowsaw and cut a million smalls. The big crosscut got used sometimes, but I tried to limit the use for several reasons. You could cut real big wood, now you have to move it by hand, plus split by hand. I guess in ye aulden daze, teams of guys and teams of draft animals helped, I had neither...

With a bowsaw, it forces you to scrounge smaller and cut smaller, with a resultant much less hand splitting required.

Sharpening the bowsaw consists of buying a new cheap blade. When my crosscut needed it, I took it into town to the old guy at the sharpening shop.

I could fool around with both and try and sharpen myself, it was silly at the time. I watched the old guy and got the theory down, etc, but he had the special wide vise and proper tools.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 7, 2014)

Right you are Zogger. You can get a lot done with a bowsaw if you stick to the small stuff. (you and I are always preaching the small stuff lol) They are far more productive in 3-5 inch wood than trying to tackle bigger stuff. And no splitting like you said. Bowsaws/bucksaws were often used that way by individuals working alone who had neither access to draft animals or a crew of guys. That stuff was usually on a farm or how production/commercial cutting was done. 

And yeah, you don't sharpen a bowsaw, cause they are so cheap. I have 21" and 30" Fiskars bowsaws and they are both cheap and very good. (I can hear a couple guys laughing right now  ) I sell these things in the store for $10, so no one would think of having them sharpened at those prices. 

But sawing anything bigger than 6" with a bowsaw gets tedious real quick, so that is where a crosscut would be preferrable. A well sharpened crosscut can get through medium sized wood reasonably quick. Moving and splitting the blocks at that point is really about the same as what we are doing now after cutting with a chainsaw. The main difference is that you haven't worn yourself out cutting the wood with a chainsaw and still have some energy to deal with the rounds. 

How's that bite coming along?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm really glad this went from a pissing match to something useful now! Thank you!


----------



## zogger (Sep 7, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Right you are Zogger. You can get a lot done with a bowsaw if you stick to the small stuff. (you and I are always preaching the small stuff lol) They are far more productive in 3-5 inch wood than trying to tackle bigger stuff. And no splitting like you said. Bowsaws/bucksaws were often used that way by individuals working alone who had neither access to draft animals or a crew of guys. That stuff was usually on a farm or how production/commercial cutting was done.
> 
> And yeah, you don't sharpen a bowsaw, cause they are so cheap. I have 21" and 30" Fiskars bowsaws and they are both cheap and very good. (I can hear a couple guys laughing right now  ) I sell these things in the store for $10, so no one would think of having them sharpened at those prices.
> 
> ...



Thanks, about completely better now.

The crosscut I used to use was too big for medium wood really. 

Now what I have never owned and I think might be practical for that medium sized wood would be a bucksaw.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2014)

Spike,

I picked up a few older crosscut saws a few years back - after trying some that were well tuned and fun to use ('fun' because I did not _have_ to use them!). Mine are still in my 'projects pile'. Posted some links to resources in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/crosscut-saw-manuals-references.210332/

Interesting (to me at least) is that if you go back to the patent application for modern chainsaw chain (1946), one of the big claims of the inventor is that it is so much easier to sharpen: the file sharpens the top plate edge and the side plate edge at the same time; if you keep all cutters the same length, you are also 'jointing' and 'setting' the teeth at the same time; and, there are no real 'rakers' to heat, form, and set as on crosscut saws.

Philbert


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 7, 2014)

I really like my Fiskars, and will buy the same again. My old axe now gets wood chopping duty to buck branches and help drag out cut logs from the wilderness.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Spike,
> 
> I picked up a few older crosscut saws a few years back - after trying some that were well tuned and fun to use ('fun' because I did not _have_ to use them!). Mine are still in my 'projects pile'. Posted some links to resources in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/crosscut-saw-manuals-references.210332/
> 
> ...




Wow, this is good, thank you! Think I'm distracted for the remainder of the afternoon.......


----------



## Cerran (Sep 8, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> I really like my Fiskars, and will buy the same again. My old axe now gets wood chopping duty to buck branches and help drag out cut logs from the wilderness.



Where in NW Montana are you at? Flathead area?


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 8, 2014)

Cerran said:


> Where in NW Montana are you at? Flathead area?


 
Nope Mineral County. About 20 miles from Lookout pass. Wood gathering and hunting paradise.


----------



## Cerran (Sep 8, 2014)

I know right where you are at, I like to fish the St. Regis on the stretch below lookout when I get the chance.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Sep 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> In fairness, I'd also be open to _trying_ one of those $150+ Swedish axes/maul, with an open mind. But I would have to be pretty impressed before _buying_ one.
> (My mind is often more open than my wallet).
> 
> Philbert



No need to spend that much. The husky maul retails at around 70 dollars. It's made by hultsbruks and is damn near the same as the wetterlings version.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 8, 2014)

I have my hultbrucks forest axe from my BIL. He found a bunch of garden stuff (rakes, axe, etc.) in the garbage. It had some surface rust and after a quick go over with the angle grinder with a wire brush it was clean and shiny like new again. I found the punch mark and had to google it to find out I got a 80€ axe for free! Not bad!

7


----------



## dancan (Sep 8, 2014)

Bob , if you could get me one of them both in the Stihl brand and Husky brand , I'd do a side by side comparison Utube video to see which one splits better , I'd give your shop a free plug in the video .


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 8, 2014)

Cerran said:


> I know right where you are at, I like to fish the St. Regis on the stretch below lookout when I get the chance.


 
Lots of Game and berries in that area. I know of two very large Elderberry patches in there. I've 8 gallons of Elderberry Wine fermenting from this years harvest. Out this morning up by Up Up Lookout and found a Mountain Lion dominated area. Will likely be getting a tag and go in after this predator soon. Hayden, above Coeur d'Alene, another beautiful area.

I'm enjoying a nice Grouse Breast rice dish from todays scouting.


----------



## zogger (Sep 8, 2014)

gunnusmc03 said:


> No need to spend that much. The husky maul retails at around 70 dollars. It's made by hultsbruks and is damn near the same as the wetterlings version.





I have one of those. Doesn't split as good as a full sized heavy maul, and I can't swing it as fast or accurately as a fiskars to do the clean straight wood fast. It fits in between those two tools in my lineup. It appears well made. No idea on metallurgy but seems good. I like the wedge shape, but don't like the raised ridge down the middle of the sides. It sticks easy and I think that ridge is why.

It does have one good quality the fiskars lacks, you can drive wedges with it, steel splitting or plastic felling, designed for it, whereas fiskars you aren't supposed to hit anything with the back of the axe. And it is much lighter than toting a maul, so as an all around do everything general axe/splitter to tote into the woods with you, seems to be OK.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 10, 2014)

Just saw this on FaceBook.

Philbert


----------



## Cerran (Sep 10, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> Lots of Game and berries in that area. I know of two very large Elderberry patches in there. I've 8 gallons of Elderberry Wine fermenting from this years harvest. Out this morning up by Up Up Lookout and found a Mountain Lion dominated area. Will likely be getting a tag and go in after this predator soon. Hayden, above Coeur d'Alene, another beautiful area.
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice Grouse Breast rice dish from todays scouting.



This whole area until you get on the other side of Spokane is fantastic. The Montana side over there has better fishing for trout though, far more small rivers than on this side.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 10, 2014)

I liked the fiskers, but liked the pa80 better. The fiskers seems to hurt my elbow. My firewood buddy didn't like the fiskers, but the pa80 hurt his elbow. Go figure.


----------



## zogger (Sep 10, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> I liked the fiskers, but liked the pa80 better. The fiskers seems to hurt my elbow. My firewood buddy didn't like the fiskers, but the pa80 hurt his elbow. Go figure.




Ya, hand splitting can ding up those bendy parts. Hurt mine last summer and it still isn't healed up enough to split much. Even sucks to yank start saws now, can't do any big ones, just my smaller saws.


----------



## CTYank (Sep 10, 2014)

svk said:


> Sorry but my time is too valuable to drive 60 miles each way plus pay tolls to visit a guy who has already made an unfavorable impression on me.



Too bad, for you. I've known Spike for a year or two, and can tell you simply that he's an honest man, who is well capable of "live and let live." If he tells me something, that's enough for me. I've been impressed with his open-mindedness and insight. Great guy to share an ale with.

Now, I'd be much more impressed with you if you could say something like "Maybe my judgement was hasty." Not going to war about some mass-produced knick-nack would be a plus.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 10, 2014)

zogger said:


> Ya, hand splitting can ding up those bendy parts. Hurt mine last summer and it still isn't healed up enough to split much. Even sucks to yank start saws now, can't do any big ones, just my smaller saws.


When you heal Try A different splitter for awhile. I know you liked the fiskers, but after many long sessions with it my elbow was junk for months. With the pa80 the same work doesn't bother me. I know you are much smaller than me so maybe the smaller husky would be good for you.


----------



## svk (Sep 10, 2014)

CTYank said:


> Too bad, for you. I've known Spike for a year or two, and can tell you simply that he's an honest man, who is well capable of "live and let live." If he tells me something, that's enough for me. I've been impressed with his open-mindedness and insight. Great guy to share an ale with.
> 
> Now, I'd be much more impressed with you if you could say something like "Maybe my judgement was hasty." Not going to war about some mass-produced knick-nack would be a plus.


John, I've got no interest in rekindling last week's excitement and that's all I'm going to say. 

PS I do own 3 Hults Bruk axes and a hatchet but only one plastic wondertool. Perhaps there's hope I might come back to the light side of the force someday.


----------



## zogger (Sep 11, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> When you heal Try A different splitter for awhile. I know you liked the fiskers, but after many long sessions with it my elbow was junk for months. With the pa80 the same work doesn't bother me. I know you are much smaller than me so maybe the smaller husky would be good for you.



I think I wore my elbow out with the sledge and maul doing nasty pieces. I use fiskars, sledge and maul, then I got the husky spitting axe/maul, use all of them.

Need more from in the woods trees, these wolf trees I have been doing that grow in the open or edge of fields are nasty twisty. I am just going to noodle a *lot* more in the future.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 11, 2014)

zogger said:


> Ya, hand splitting can ding up those bendy parts. Hurt mine last summer and it still isn't healed up enough to split much. Even sucks to yank start saws now, can't do any big ones, just my smaller saws.


 
I split an hour or two a day, and sometimes let 3 to 4 days pass between. The body isn't as springy as it once was. But there's also the use it or lose it, so will keep at it until I absolutely cannot.


----------

